
The Hot New Channel for Reaching Real People: Email - duck
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-hot-new-channel-for-reaching-real-people-email-11547874005
======
renholder
Paywalled. :(

Edit: Why down-vote if it's the truth? Dafuq?

To Read the Full Story Subscribe Sign In

